
Show HN: Free stunning retina screenshots from tweets. Carbon for tweets - f0rr0
http://koel.vercel.app
======
jkingsman
This is a neat idea but the screaming bird sounds on the page, however
possibly relevant to the service name, made me instantly close the site. It's
loud and unpleasant.

~~~
reustle
Absolutely. Cute idea, but unfortunately awful in practice.

------
jcahill
A screenshot of a tweet is already a low fidelity capture (cf. a web archive).
Why would I want to alter it further?

If I needed a tweet to look better than it actually does irl, I would
screenshot something from Mastodon or Pleroma instead.

If I need to screenshot a tweet at a high resolution, I'm going to do this in
any Gecko-based browser with <my own enhanced system font rendering
preferences>.

If the screenshot needs to be larger-than-life, I'm going to use any of the
puppeteer-based tools for this.

If I'm one of those godawful aggregators that needs square images with
colorful patterned wallpapers behind the tweets, I have to use my library of
cursed wallpapers and whatever shitware macro has already been written for the
job.

------
apancyborg
I created a similar service without the sound :
[https://tweetcyborg.com/](https://tweetcyborg.com/)

------
social_quotient
What’s the use case for this? I wanna be excited but I think I’m missing
something

